# Bits for tile work



## snyder-joe (Oct 9, 2011)

Has any one found or used router bits to round over terra cotta tile?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joe.

I have not tried to round over a terr cotta tile. I would like to hear how you go...


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

snyder-joe said:


> Has any one found or used router bits to round over terra cotta tile?


I think you'd need a diamond bit to do that, the tiles are pretty hard.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rotozip used to sell a kit for cutting ceramic tile/wood to make designer tiles. The kit used a solid carbide burr bit in a process similar to making an inlay. For quality results rounding over would require a wet process similar to working granite counter tops. From a cost perspective you would be better off to buy rounded over tile. If this is a one off project you could try one of the diamond wheels for a Rotozip and "sanding" a profile. I have a wet sump grinder with a diamond wheel that I am sure would work; this machine was used to grind and polish glass eyeglass lenses to shape. This requires a 5 gallon bucket with a submersible pump set on something about 6" off the bottom so sediment settles and is not returned. This cools the wheel and rinses away the sludge.


----------



## Dal300 (Jul 14, 2011)

Mostly an angle grinder is used with a diamond bit.

Here is a 3/8" roundover that might do what you need on eBay:

3/8" Demi-bullnose/Roundover Diamond Hand Profiler/Router Bits for Granite | eBay


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

The router is a great tool but not the only tool all the time 


====



snyder-joe said:


> Has any one found or used router bits to round over terra cotta tile?


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

You know something, Even if you could buy a bit to do this, the tile would be ruined,because you would not have a glazed rounded over surface, just plain old burned clay.


----------

